# Multiple interfaces/network subnets



## akborrelli1 (Mar 10, 2017)

[ ignore ]


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2017)

Network access is set up by enabling routing. But this will also enable routing between the subnets. So you'll need to set up a firewall to block the access from one subnet to the other(s).


----------

